# Weight Loss Concern



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Unfortunately, the problem with cancer, is that it can be very insidious. Some dogs show symptoms from day one and others don’t until it is too late. These vague symptoms include weight loss, malaise, fatigue, etc.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with what Tagrenine said above. 

An exam by your Vet, an ultrasound, xray and bloodwork should be able to tell you what is going on with her, I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Baileybop29 (May 25, 2020)

Her bloodwork was normal except for her albumin, which was a little low. She had her physical done at the same time and no concerns were found. Her recheck albumin was done today and it is in the normal ranges again. On May 12 she was 25.2 and today she weighed in at 24.2. I lost a golden many years ago, she stopped eating, took her to the vet they gave her antibiotics as they thought it was a kidney infection and two weeks later she had to be euthanized. Had a 14 year old girl that had melanoma in the mouth, she lived another nine months until it started causing seizures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I was looking at your other thread about her bloodwork, it sounds like something is going on with her.
Basically the only way to find out what it is, is to do further testing. 

I'm really sorry, also sorry for your losses of your other Goldens. 

I have lost two to Cancer, I currently have an 11 yr. old boy.


----------

